# New Mirage Mkiii C !!!



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Did you guys saw new *MKIII C*? It's so nice with red hands! I can't show you the pic and link, because of forum rules, but I think this hint will be OK..









Try search at Google this string...

"Ollech & Wajs Mirage MKIII C Chronograph Watch"


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

There seem to be so many different types of Mirage IIIs....









That looks to be the old Mirage III with numerals instead of batons, "Automatic" in script above the 6 oclock sub dial instead of capitals below day/date and baton-type hands instead of pointy hands ....but now with a red second hand etc.

I think my Mirage III below is (or was) the newer one....but maybe Roy can explain. I'm sure he'll be able to get this red-handed version...










Cheers

Paul


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Too many MKIIIs and I still don't have any







There are too many watch on my wish list, but I have to wait for a new RLT Unitas limited edition...I hope not for so long









The longer I look on this new MKIII C I think, your one is still the best looking MKIII







Especially, I like the plain and clean design of dial. It would be great to have the same MKIII but with red sec. and stop hand.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I prefer the white hands so these are the ones that I stock, obviously if someone want's the red hand ones then I can obtain them.


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Roy said:


> I prefer the white hands so these are the ones that I stock, obviously if someone want's the red hand ones then I can obtain them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that mean you have got some Mirages in stock?


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

redmonaco said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer the white hands so these are the ones that I stock, obviously if someone want's the red hand ones then I can obtain them.
> ...


I just lurve the lugs from the Mk 1, maybe i'm a lug man...?


----------

